# Viv Glass Quetion (Arrised or Polished edges)



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Hi All
I am getting some glass cut for my new viv stack, The question i keep getting asked is if i want the glass edges arrised or polished, It seems if i have them polished the price nearly doubles.
Would the glass be OK if i just got them arrised which they said is just the sharp edges sanded down.???
What have you all had whem you have had glass cut???
Cheers


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

I got glass cut last week for a viv.
Just asked for toughened glass and didnt get asked about the edging? Cost me a tenner for the 2 peices to fit a 30inch viv.. dunno if that's helped at all! 
The glass has done the job tho lol


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Hi jojo
Well im after 10 pieces of glass, i just want normal clear 4mm. Its just everyone has asked about how i want the edge done.
cheers


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Ask them what each method means.... i assume it means the class is rounded off at the edges then polished which may look better...

at the end of the day you can get some clear air hose split it down the middle and use that to prevent snakes rubbing against the edge


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Hi
I was told that Arrised edges just means them using sandpaper to take the sharpness of the sides and polishing means the glass would be rounded on the edges.
cheers


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

norman said:


> Hi
> I was told that Arrised edges just means them using sandpaper to take the sharpness of the sides and polishing means the glass would be rounded on the edges.
> cheers


 
this is all i had done on all my homemade viv for my beardies, and its not sharp, but then its not that level either, looks good and is safe, thats all i wanted!


----------



## PeckishPython (Mar 8, 2008)

norman said:


> Well im after 10 pieces of glass, i just want normal clear 4mm. Its just everyone has asked about how i want the edge done.
> cheers


Arrised edges are fine to use in plastic runners.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

OK here goes 

polished edges are for viewing, like glass coffee tables, shower bathscreens, room dividers, or glass stairs, glass shelves, it makes the glass edges look really nice and more appealing to the eye, 










while arrissing the edges is removing the sharp edge like sanding it down, this makes it smooth to touch, and easy to handle, 

now if your building a viv, the glass will go inside the runners and you wont see the edges so you Will be wasting your time and money getting polished edges for something you wont ever see, go for arrissed, and they will slide great along the runners.

Andy


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

arrised edges are perfectly fine, all my vivs glass is arrised unless the customer requests otherwise


----------



## norman (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Everyone!


----------

